# Campanas extractoras. ¿bombillas especiales?



## frica (Sep 30, 2020)

Buenas noches:

Hace un par de dias mi hermano cambo de vivienda, un piso de segunda mano, y tras comprobar la campana extractora, el motor de esta funcionaba, pero las bombillas no. Tenía unas bombillas (casquillo fino) de vela con filamentos (vamos de las de siempre) que estaban fundidas y en mal estado. Desconozco si estas eran las bombillas originales de la campana. 

El caso es que las cambiamos por unas bombillas LED de las normales que se utilizan en la iluminación de la casa. Y no encendieron. El caso es que un familiar nos dijo que las bombillas normales no servían y las campanas llevaban unas bombillas especiales, pero no he conseguido saber qué características especiales tiene, para que éstas funcionen, y las normales LED no.

Os dejo una fotografía de las bombillas especiales que se compró:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2020)

frica dijo:


> El caso es que un familiar nos dijo que las bombillas normales no servían y las campanas llevaban unas bombillas especiales, pero no he conseguido saber qué características especiales tiene, para que éstas funcionen, y las normales LED no.


Pues me estoy enterando que hay lámparas especiales para campanas extractoras 
Pero por el aspecto de la foto, a menos que trabajen a baja tensión no encuentro otra alternativa viable que las haga "especiales".
Te recomiendo que midas con cuanta tensión se alimentan esas lámparas como para empezar a descubrir algo...

PD: cual es la marca de la campana??? Por que parece que hay unas campanas marca Teka que trabajan con 12V en la lámpara









						▷ Bombilla CAMPANA EXTRACTORA 【 √ Características 2023 】
					

I➨ Bombilla campana extractora - Comparativa y características ✅ Precio, potencia, durabilidad, color, iluminación, valoraciones...




					bombillas.pro


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 30, 2020)

Hasta ahora cuando se ha fundido una bombilla de las campanas que he tenido instaladas, con cambiarlas por una nueva del tipo vela ha valido, con tensión de 220V.

No sé si por evitar la marca no has puesto el blister completo, pero parece chino.


----------



## phavlo (Sep 30, 2020)

En la mayoría usan bombillas de filamentos normales directo a la red 220/110 AC.
Las mismas que utilizan las lámparas/veladores de piedras de sal! 
Creo que es rosca E14


----------



## malesi (Sep 30, 2020)

frica dijo:


> Buenas noches:
> 
> Hace un par de dias mi hermano cambo de vivienda, un piso de segunda mano, y tras comprobar la campana extractora, el motor de esta funcionaba, pero las bombillas no. Tenía unas bombillas (casquillo fino) de vela con filamentos (vamos de las de siempre) que estaban fundidas y en mal estado. Desconozco si estas eran las bombillas originales de la campana.
> 
> ...





O los contactos pringaos de aceite duro o seco, en casquillos e interruptor. Miralo
[/QUOTE]


----------



## capitanp (Sep 30, 2020)

Aca en argentina le decimos lampara perfume o con casquillo E14, el problema es que no se fabrican mas por eso casi no se consiguen, creo que en españa ya se discontinuo todo lo que es iluminación incandescente, lo que podes hacer es reemplazar todo por lampara led GU9 con su zócalo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 30, 2020)

Están prohibidas pero permiten la venta hasta fin de existencias, al menos eso me dijo el ferretero que las sigue vendiendo (aunque son las del chino).
Todos están cambiando a halógeno y led.

Por cierto, son rarisimas las del chino, las mido con el polímetro y no da nada y sin embargo encienden bien


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 30, 2020)

Vienen focos led con la misma forma de los incandescentes para campanas extractoras, justo como se ven en amazon.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 30, 2020)

Ya es divagar off topic. Pero esas lámparas Led me recuerdan los "estambres" de los nardos  lirios.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2020)

frica dijo:


> Buenas noches:. . . .
> El caso es que las cambiamos por unas bombillas LED de las normales que se utilizan en la iluminación de la casa. Y no encendieron. El caso es que un familiar nos dijo que las bombillas normales no servían y las campanas llevaban unas bombillas especiales, pero no he conseguido saber qué características especiales tiene, para que éstas funcionen, y las normales LED no. . . . .



*Fogo-Hipótesis  :*
Tal ves la campana extractora tenga los contactos de encendido sucios (Grasa acumulada por el uso) y la baja corriente de la lámpara LED no llega a producir una chispa "Limpiadora" suficiente como para establecer continuidad (Encendido)


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 30, 2020)

Suelen presentarse problemas al instalar sustitutos en Led, por el calor que asciende normalmente desde la cocina dispuesta debajo (embalamiento térmico de la electrónica de la lámpara y de las pastillas de led de la lámpara).

Antiguamente, eran lámparas perfume o pigmeo de 40 W E14. Eran difíciles de conseguir, aunque podían sustituirse por similares tanto en 25 W como en 15 W. Si el espacio lo permitía (por la cercanía de la ampolla de la lámpara al difusor de acrílico de la campana), se podían colocar velitas E14 de 25 W o 40 W ó velitas halógenas de 28 W E14. Todas estas lámparas, eran aconsejables de ampolla transparente, para evitar doble difusión de la luz.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 1, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Suelen presentarse problemas al instalar sustitutos en Led, por el calor que asciende normalmente desde la cocina dispuesta debajo (embalamiento térmico de la electrónica de la lámpara y de las pastillas de led de la lámpara).



Bueno, por eso se crearon lamparas led justamente para campanas, de hecho, durante la boga del incandescente (modelo de bombilla/foco considerado una porquería desde el punto de vista de la luminotecnia desde hace tiempo) también se fabricaron ese tipo para campanas, como se ve en el manual de la campana, que efectivamente, por un tema de seguridad, no es casual que no se puede alegremente colocar cualquier tipo de foco, por eso ese tipo de portalamparas como medida extra de seguridad no se puede enroscar cualquier foco.

Ahora, volviendo al tema del hilo, se me ocurre que el foco a colocar en la campana podría ser probado en algún probador antes de ser definitivamente adquirido (lo que a menudo se hace, dado que en general, bien dicen que los focos no tienen reclamo) y si al instalarlo falla, señal que el problema estará en algún contacto.


----------



## frica (Oct 2, 2020)

Wow! no he podido acceder al foro en dias y que buena cantidad de respuestas . Gracias a por ello.

La campana es de la casa de mi hermano y la bombilla no la compré yo, peor creo que vino de un chino. Mañana os digo el modelo de la campana, que es de marca Cata. La bombilla LED que le pusimos (que no funcionó) tenía casquillo E14 (de 14 mm de anchura) y si la bombilla que sí funciona tiene casquillo E17 (17 mm) podría ser este el motivo por el cual no funcionara la bombilla LED. Supongo que porque no enroscaría correctamente y no llegaría a hacer bien contacto con la punta del casquillo.


----------



## Yldegar (Oct 12, 2020)

Hola. Yo también tengo una campana CATA, se fundieron las bombilla y le puse 2 de estas led (foto)
Funcionan perfectamente y tienen buena luz:


----------



## frica (Oct 12, 2020)

Y no parece que sean especiales para campanas extractoras.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 12, 2020)

Pues no. 
Mi campana también es Cata y lleva bombillas de vela de las de toda la vida, de filamento.


----------

